# I HATE THIS COUNTRY



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

i am insured on my r33 gtst ...which is fine 

****ing pricy ....but fine 

I am a professional body piercer but i want to get into motor trading 
are the any companies out there who can provide trade insurance for a 19 year old...even at 3rd party only level?

cheers guys


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

We all hate this country so tell us something we don't know next time?...As for the insurance bit i've been with 'Tradex 'for the last 20 years since i was 18 so no problems there (unless they changed their age policy that is?)

Tradex | Home

Tradex Direct Deal Office
T: 01708 678400


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

i looked on their website already and they know have a minimum age of 25!

i did find one company who i will ring 2moz
anybody know of any others?

cheers sky1t though, how much were you paying back then at 18?
...i know things have changed dramatically lol


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

im tempted to just tell them im 25 LOL


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Hmmm ,motor trading ,thats got to be one of the best and safest jobs around at the moment .Good move


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

dont worry. its going to be a part time thing. around 5 or 6 a year i dont know yet 
one of those things where i hide in the bushes for months to pounce on the car perfect for making some money on in te right circumstances 

...putting holes in peoples bodies makes me enough money to get greedy


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

WTF has your post got to do with this country? If you hate it so much, go somewhere else.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

I loved this country, that's why I moved here 10 years ago... :nervous:


ps: got a great deal on my gtr's insurance


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

because of the bullshit insurance evaluations, the misleading...bordering fraudulant 
methods of determining quotations, the state of the financial climate due to
our "leaders" and how we are charged through the nose for a bunch of ****ing
liberties.

sorry i typed the title while thinkin aloud. sorry it didnt have much to do with
the post..especially without explanation. 

and i release that there isnt much i can do about the things im angry over so
im gunna have to follow suit...shut up and get onto finding the best price 
around like everyone else 

so sorry

but yeah anyway have any input on my original question?
cheers guys


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

you need good negotiations skills mate


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

well im tryin to explain that i have some experience (albeit not years and years)
of driving more powerful than yr average cars
live in a nice area all garaged
it will be part time and only ever really to cover me for droppin cars off
and 3rd party only so less chance of a claim

yet 99.999999% of the people dealin with you quote can do nothing but read
prompts off screen

..why cant i speak to the people who have some of their own though and control
in the matter. in their best interest at the end of the day but oh well the search 
continues


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Re-read your first post... that's because you are a baby boy  
It'll get better with age


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

i know i know and insurance is all about statistics and statistically im in a high risk group


----------



## fr0sty (Nov 28, 2007)

no your in the money group... 18-24  that's the corporate thing to do... seriously there's no better answer than that..


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

i know


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I think its good they dont like insuring young people with high performance cars because they rap them around posts. 

Its because of the young people rapping them around posts that the insurance is high. 

Anyhoo, not counting my self  
Iv been with quoteA since I was 19 and since ive never had a crash, they've had a few pounds out of me. 

If quote A doesnt work then go for a german insurer like zurich. After all, germany is the last known car ethusiast country. 

Good luck
Rem


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

QED.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/110268-disaster.html


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

zombie said:


> because of the bullshit insurance evaluations, the misleading...bordering fraudulant
> methods of determining quotations,


Well I guess your insurance was ****ing pricy because you are young and have very little driving experience. The insurance company think your high risk and due to your lack of experience they think its quite possible you'll have a crash.:nervous: *Sorry to hear that you've just crashed your car mate. Glad your ok though.*



zombie said:


> the state of the financial climate due to
> our "leaders" and how we are charged through the nose for a bunch of ****ing
> liberties.


The state of the financial climate was not brought on by this countries "leaders". I believe it started in the good old U S of A.


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah i appreciate that. ive been having a really shitty week. on top of the crash my girlfriend visited the hospital for something routine and without going into detail...****ed her up. were talking solicitors. gross neglegance and her being in an insane amount of pain. she nearly died the other night directly because of a mistake they made and then failed to realise they'd even done even when my girlfriend was crying on the floor not able to get up...they jus thought she was being dramatic. so i made some outlandish comments in this thread...things are looking up as of today though so all good 


and howsie...i know alot of you more experienced drivers would like to think of yourselves as some driving elite but if youd have read that post properly you would realise there was nothing i could do in that accident. if it was cause by an over-zealous right foot or me thinkin i was drift king i could completely understand why you would feel the need to post that link..correlating that with the talk of why my insurance is high.

but fact is i was doing 45mph in 4th with no turning or braking or REMOTELY harsh acceleration and found myself going over a huge sheet of ice. Yet after this if it wasnt for someone trying to make a dangerous overtake at the time...i would have stopped in the middle unharmed. but i didnt. I just hope something like this never happens to you


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

again, sorry that sounded really aggressive and defensive, must just be my time of month 

and gtr rgt ... it is zurich that im insured with


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

zombie said:


> but fact is i was doing 45mph in 4th with no turning or braking or REMOTELY harsh acceleration and found myself going over a huge sheet of ice. Yet after this if it wasnt for someone trying to make a dangerous overtake at the time...i would have stopped in the middle unharmed. but i didnt. I just hope something like this never happens to you


So you say mate but lets face it the reason that insurance for 19 yr olds is high is because the are more likely to crash you yourself have confirmed that statistic to be pretty accurate you cant really blame the insurance industry 

I have to say IMHO all drivers whatever their age should have at least 5 yrs experience on the roads before jumping behind the wheel of something as powerful as a Skyline


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

i agree with the fact that im more likely to crash as a 19 yr old STATISTICALLY
not as an individual... gtr rgt is proof of this 

some are some arent like myself 
yet i was just stating that the crash was one of those things that NOONE could have avoided bar not driving in those conditions (i would of if not to do with my gf as stated above and therefore as i said before drove like a granny LOL)

if i had been booting it about then yes it would be down to me not being in control 
but tbh i have been soooooo careful since i got this car but it was just one of those things that night 

and was also saying sorry cause i have been venting off through these threads for my shitty past couple of weeks


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear that zombie  

I dont think its a case of having 5yrs no claims to start thinking about upgrading to a powerful car such as a skyline but more tthe fact of learning the limits of the car and while your doing that, respecting it. 

Zombie defently respects it, just seems the wrong place at the wrong time. 

Mookies south weald days would be best (I think) to learn the limits. 

My 2cents
Rem


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

well as it happens literally the night of the crash was looking for track days to 
be taught to drive rwd properly and learn the limits of the car and my driving

ironic eh? 

oh well the car gets fixed monday and i shall get onto the track day monday night
things are back on the up past couple of days at last swings and roundabouts lol


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

zombie said:


> i agree with the fact that im more likely to crash as a 19 yr old STATISTICALLY
> not as an individual... gtr rgt is proof of this
> 
> some are some arent like myself
> ...


So you say but i dont buy that or everyone who drove on that road at that time would have crashed and that clearly didnt happen. 

You need to learn by your mistakes


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

ok and how would you have driven differently in that situation?

so that i know for next time


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Cool tat btw!


----------

